# CAP concentrates



## Crittilian23 (6/7/16)

I just got my shipment of cap concentrates and I was wondering what percentage I should use with them. 

my mixes are just basically just vg and my nic is vg based. 

the two flavours I got is 
chocolate glazed doughnut and raspberry 

I do 3mg mixes 

and I use 30ml bottles to mix in 

thanks in advance


----------



## shaunnadan (6/7/16)

Crittilian23 said:


> I just got my shipment of cap concentrates and I was wondering what percentage I should use with them.
> 
> my mixes are just basically just vg and my nic is vg based.
> 
> ...




Hi 

For cap I usually stick to 4% but it really depends on the flavour. 

The best thing is to mix up a small 5ml batch of just that flavour and then try it out to find the sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (7/7/16)

Raspberry: Average mixing quantity: 4.5% 
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/1620

Chocolate glazed doughnut: Average mixing quantity: 6.2%
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/4494

But as mentioned in the post above, making small batches and trying for yourself is the best.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (7/7/16)

ah thanks @shaunnadan and @Huffapuff. I'll try the 4.5 and the 6.2 and take it from there.


----------

